# Side-scan sonar pics: 1500' of concrete pipe in Bay



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Here is a picture of the end of 1500' of 5' diameter concrete pipe in Pensacola Bay.

Enjoy...and happy hunting!


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

These are pictures of broken sections of the pipe.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

And this isnt the old steam pipe from NAS or ECUA wastewater outfall? I'm not asking for its local, just curious if it's something most already know about. If not, do you know what it's purpose was by its location?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, now my feelings are hurt. Why aren't you guys sharing all of these "well known numbers" with the rest of us?


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bryan is that shallow.... mostly 5-10 feet or less & marked with a buoy??? if so me & scotty dove that & loaded up on blue crabs one day... may not be the same cause I dont remember our pipe being concrete....


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Was that to me? You've scanned the steampipe, I believe. I wouldn't know the #'s anyway. You just line those up the old fashioned way. Maybe you answered my question??? I dont know.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

no woryz said:


> Bryan is that shallow.... mostly 5-10 feet or less & marked with a buoy??? if so me & scotty dove that & loaded up on blue crabs one day... may not be the same cause I dont remember our pipe being concrete....


Nope, I have not scanned that spot, but hope to soon. It sounds pretty interesting.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Bryan, I will call you tomorrow to catch up...... we had a good SAR meeting tonight and were getting kicked off with encapsulation since Mikey B has come over to the team.... will also chat about the pipe, I think the one we dove is the steam pipe that ryanbr is talking about....Hello to Anna from us.....


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

That the ole ECUA shit pipe. Used to bubble up Solid waste years ago.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice pics WhackUm! So since this is obviously not a "top secret" bay spot like some numbers that we find via side scan in the bay, can anyone chime in on its general local or how to try and find it? I don't want "go to this coordinates and it's there" kind of info, just helpful info on how to find it myself with our side scan unit.

My cousin and I are buying a 598ci HD SI combo next month and are looking to really explore some of the bay and learn it better. If someone is up for that shoot me a PM as I don't want to clog up WhackUm's pic thread. :thumbsup:


----------

